# Fisher Fishstick (85100) and Boss TGS Sander controller



## Dsmits1984 (Sep 11, 2019)

Selling a new, un-used 4 pin, Fleetflex Fishstick controller. $300

Used TGS sander control, no main harness. $200

Shipping available, or local pickup in NH.


----------

